# Litter Box Liners - Yea or Nay?



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Wow, I'm on a roll, two posts in a row  I'm trying to decide on using litter box liners or not. I bought two of the Petmate Basic Hooded Litter Pans (http://www.petmate.com/Catalog.plx?ID=1798) when I got my girls and the "kits" came with a couple litter box liners. I used them the first couple of times, but when I ran out, I tried without the liners.

My objections to the liners is that they didn't fit the boxes well (IMHO) because they're not exactly the same shape and there were "corners" and "folds" that would trap litter, making it really hard to scoop. Plus the girls would scratch through the liners and litter would end up in the box anyway.

My objection to no liner is that pee clumps stick to the sides and bottom of the box. 

So looking for input, even if it's "you need to try a different box/liner". And I added poll options for non-clumping litter as well since I personally use clumping litter and I think that might change the answer.

Thanks!
dawn


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Liners are a pain to deal with, not to mention they get scratched through most of the time. And the one liner I did try long ago had such a strong scent it almost made me gag.

Spray PAM (or similar non-stick cooking spray) on the inside of a clean litterbox and you won't have a problem with sticking clumps.


----------



## The Cat Whisperer (Jul 23, 2005)

I use clumping Swheat Scoop in some boxes and non clumping Feline Pine in the others. I don't use liners in either. I think they are a waste of money cuz my cats are like yours and scratchright through them.



timskitties said:


> Spray PAM (or similar non-stick cooking spray) on the inside of a clean litterbox and you won't have a problem with sticking clumps.


 That's what I do for the Swheat Scoop boxes. When I worked at PetSmart a customer told me that! :thumb


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

I don't use them.......I never even wanted to try them!


----------



## Sashka (Jan 7, 2005)

OK, I'll be different then 

I use liners all the time and I prefer to use them. I found one brand which is quite tough and mostly he doesn't scratch through, but I put 2 liners in to make it even stronger. When I have to empty the tray I just pick up the bag and put it in the bin. There might be a tiny bit of urine in the try if there was a scratch in the liner, but it doesn't happen every time and then I just disinfect the tray and clean it.

I don't use clumping litter, I use Catsan crystals.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Never used a liner in over 40 years. My wife tried one once and the cat scratch right through it.


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

I use a liner w/ Holly's clumping litter. She's not much of a digger so I don't have that to worry about. You need to get them perfectly aligned or you'll have problems. A size larger than the box needs helps with the fit. I also line the botton w/ a paper grocery sack and plastic trash bag. A habit left over from when my Daisy was still around- just in case.


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone!! I'll have to pick up some PAM and give that a try. Such a simple suggestion!!!

TCW - Do you like Swheat Scoop? I've been using World's Best, but it's not 100% when it comes to containing smells. I like that they're both flushable, maybe I'll try some of the Swheat Scoop.

thanks!
dawn


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I use World's Best (clumping) but no liners. I tried liners years ago and the cats just scratch through them, so they were a waste of time and money. The PAM trick does work well though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

We use this litter and no liner is needed  .

Dan


----------



## ~dawn~ (Jan 11, 2006)

That's interesting Dan. It doesn't appear to be "clumping" per say, but is still scoopable?


----------



## Maxor (Nov 14, 2005)

*cheating....*

I've got a huge and deep litterbox that gets scooped..... a cut open 50 gallon industrial trashbag goes underneather the litter when it gets changed out...... This makes the changing easier as I can get most of the litter out easily.....


Then again my litter only gets changed every 3 months or so though it gets scooped weekly....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2006)

~dawn~ said:


> That's interesting Dan. It doesn't appear to be "clumping" per say, but is still scoopable?


Urine turns it into a heavy dust. Ginger's BM's are solid so her's are "scoopable" but I don't know how it would react to loose stools. We(me, my wife, and Ginger  ) like it. No loose dust, no stool odor or any negatives I can think of except those bags are *heavy* :wink: .


And, I see you're a fan of South Park too :lol: !

Dan


----------



## siamesecat (Jul 3, 2005)

I use swheat scoop with a liner. I use 2 liners also. My cats don't "dig" much and Jake doesn't even bury his. It seems to work for us but I can see how it would be a problem with cats who like to bury and dig a lot.


----------



## GJ's Mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Yea I use liners for my kitty box, but instead of putting one down inside we put two down then fill it up with kitty litter. Only reason for the two liners is they do put holes in the liner but if anything leaks the second bag will catch it and no messy box to wash out.


----------



## nancyLA (Feb 13, 2005)

I use non-clumping litter with a liner. Changing the litter completely is a breeze when using a liner.


----------

